# Zeiss to Announce ZE 85 f/1.4 Otus for Photokina



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2014)

```
<p>The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/zeiss-to-announce-otus-85-f1-4-at-photokina-cr2/" target="_blank">long rumored Zeiss Otus 85 f/1.4</a> will definitely be announced for Photokina. We and others hear this will be the only lens announced for Canon DSLRs.</p>
<p>Your move Sigma…</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2014/09/04/confirmed-new-zeiss-otus-851-4-and-distagon-351-4-zm-lenses-to-be-announced/" target="_blank">PR</a>] Image source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2014/09/otus-1485.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Khalai (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh my...

By looking in one of my many crystal balls, I foresee a 85mm benchmark lens (in the price range of a used car no less)


----------



## FlorentC (Sep 5, 2014)

Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 Apo Planar: http://digicame-info.com/2014/09/otus-1485.html#more


----------



## RGF (Sep 5, 2014)

No price yet? $5K, $10K?


----------



## Reiep (Sep 5, 2014)

Fix when I'm thinking about getting a 85mm! Now I must figure out which organ to sell


----------



## Khalai (Sep 5, 2014)

Reiep said:


> Fix when I'm thinking about getting a 85mm! Now I must figure out which organ to sell



Just one? I'd guess I'd have to sell every half of my pair organs combined


----------



## albron00 (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't sell any organs, wait for Sigma's 85mm Art...


----------



## vscd (Sep 5, 2014)

f1.4? Pfffft. f1.2!


----------



## distant.star (Sep 5, 2014)

albron00 said:


> Don't sell any organs, wait for Sigma's 85mm Art...




I've been waiting...and waiting...and waiting....

My organs are wearing out while I'm waiting.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 5, 2014)

Canon MUST have something on the horizon for Zeiss to be releasing the Otus lenses. But until then, the current Zeiss 85mm f1.4 is more than sufficient. And beautiful.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 5, 2014)

vscd said:


> f1.4? Pfffft. f1.2!



Only if you remove the secondary aperture in the sensor cell.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 5, 2014)

RGF said:


> No price yet? $5K, $10K?



If one has to ask, he probably can't afford it... :'(


----------



## optikus (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,

now there it is ... - and I think there is a market for it above the current lens-line, which is on a high level, no doubt.

With the 2.0/135 there are 3 "Apo"-lenses now - and the other suppliers will have to do their job to find an answer on this.

J.


----------



## jrista (Sep 5, 2014)

Oooohhh. The Age of Otus has begun!  An 85 to rival the Canon...and probably kick it's ass, too.  I was interested in the 55 from an optical standpoint...but I would actually really love an 85mm f/1.4 Otus...that focal length is just so sweet on FF.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> ...but I would actually really love an 85mm f/1.4 Otus...that focal length is just so sweet on FF.


Pair it with a 35mm and I have a nice recreational set.
Guess the 35Art will fill in for a while.


----------



## KAS (Sep 5, 2014)

I want to love these Otus lenses, but I miss the AF and the focusing screen in the 5dIII is useless for manual focusing. I also don't like the prospect of needing to buy a 1Dx so that a can get a screen to manually focus a $5000+ lens.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## psolberg (Sep 5, 2014)

wow, the best 85mm about to join the best 50mm? I can't imagine how much!!!


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 5, 2014)

Time to start brushing up on skin retouching techniques...this lens is likely to show every little everything...but I bet the irises will look amazing. This should be an exciting lens.


----------



## RGF (Sep 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > No price yet? $5K, $10K?
> ...



Affording is the question, do I want to afford it (cut out other expenses)?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2014)

Will I have to wait until Photokina 2016 for the Otus 21mm?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2014)

dilbert said:


> You might even say that using live view to focus with makes focus screens obsolete.



You might also say the Canon DIGISUPER 75 box lens is actually a camera, in which case you'd be wrong twice. :


----------



## KAS (Sep 5, 2014)

dilbert said:


> If you are having trouble doing manual focus through the viewfinder, here's a tip for you: go to "Live View" mode and zoom in on the area to be focused on and turn the focus wheel.
> 
> It's really not that hard and this works whatever focus screen you have installed.
> 
> You might even say that using live view to focus with makes focus screens obsolete.



Although I agree that Live View helps a lot for manual focusing, Live View is really annoying to use handheld. If I were shooting a landscape, no problem. But I do much more environmental portrait work (which is what an 85mm lens is great for)...live view is not really a viable option.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 5, 2014)

What I find funny is, Zeiss said something to the effect of 'these lenses are named after an owl, renowned for its night vision'. And indeed _Asio otus_ is an owl. But the otus part derives from the (originally Greek) word for ear. Because these owls have prominent ear tufts. So the whole premise of the name is flawed.

No doubt they're great lenses, but if they'd spent a few minutes online they could have found a better name, or a better rationale for the name.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 5, 2014)

RGF said:


> No price yet? $5K, $10K?



I think it will be priced similar to the 50mm OTUS because some effects might cancel others:
(1) less lens elements and
(2) smaller curvatures and
(3) less special glass diversity BUT
(4) larger lens elements/more glass/more housing

Just my 2 ct.


----------



## ajperk (Sep 5, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/zeiss-to-announce-otus-85-f1-4-at-photokina-cr2/" target="_blank">long rumored Zeiss Otus 85 f/1.4</a> will definitely be announced for Photokina. We and others hear this will be the only lens announced for Canon DSLRs.</p>
> <p>Your move Sigma…</p>
> <p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2014/09/04/confirmed-new-zeiss-otus-851-4-and-distagon-351-4-zm-lenses-to-be-announced/" target="_blank">PR</a>] Image source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2014/09/otus-1485.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



The only lens for Canon DSLRs announced by Zeiss at Photokina...? Or, is this meant to imply that previous rumors of Photokina lens announcements by Canon are not accurate? ???


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 6, 2014)

Good autofocus would not hurt image quality or performance. Good autofocus would widen the appeal of the lens to include the many customers who are reluctant to buy a MF-only lens. Autofocus is not terribly expensive, as most lenses manage to feature it and still make a profit (at a much, much lower retail price!). It leads one to think Zeiss has taken a good honest look at what they are capable of doing exceptionally well (optics) and what they are not (autofocus) and made a decision to not do it they are unable to do it as superbly as they do the optics.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 6, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> Good autofocus would not hurt image quality or performance.



Autofocus tends to go with short adjustement paths, often only a 45° turn on the focus ring for example. For manual focus , esp with a fast lens, you want the opposite to increase precision. The second lens would have a glacially slow AF, the first a focus-by-wire like the EF85/1,2.
Not that AF works that reliably when you mix shallow DOF and threedimensional subjects - playing with the focus confirmation for MF can be enlighting in that regard. If I were Zeiss I wouldn't want to have to deal with countless people confusing the limits of lens and body...


----------



## leGreve (Sep 6, 2014)

This lens has to be beyond amazing to be worth the price. i have the 55mm and as a photography lens if one is looking for sheer image quality I can see there are better alternatives to this lens.

As a hybrid lens, nothing beats it though with its quality build, long focus throw and beautiful rendition.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 6, 2014)

RGF said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Do I want to cut a couple of vacations or a few month's rent or a year's grocery. Nope, not me.

The reference was to a statement attributed to JP Morgan by the way- "if you have to ask, you can't afford it."


----------



## tayassu (Sep 6, 2014)

scyrene said:


> What I find funny is, Zeiss said something to the effect of 'these lenses are named after an owl, renowned for its night vision'. And indeed _Asio otus_ is an owl. But the otus part derives from the (originally Greek) word for ear. Because these owls have prominent ear tufts. So the whole premise of the name is flawed.
> 
> No doubt they're great lenses, but if they'd spent a few minutes online they could have found a better name, or a better rationale for the name.



;D ;D ;D ;D  ;D ;D
If you once get a job interview at the Zeiss Marketing department, point them to this link here


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 6, 2014)

Zeiss probably knows better to not put AF in so reviewers can't say "the otus is the sharpest lenses ever made but it's AF sucks." AF would add an extra set of problems and they understand that if your buying a lens this sharp, you need to use Manual focus and confirm your frames as you work. Any tiny mistake by the user means a less sharp photo and Zeiss pulled the AF out to focus on solely the optics.

My guess on no AF anyway.


----------



## jrista (Sep 6, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Zeiss probably knows better to not put AF in so reviewers can't say "the otus is the sharpest lenses ever made but it's AF sucks." AF would add an extra set of problems and they understand that if your buying a lens this sharp, you need to use Manual focus and confirm your frames as you work. Any tiny mistake by the user means a less sharp photo and Zeiss pulled the AF out to focus on solely the optics.
> 
> My guess on no AF anyway.



I agree, AF is probably just an extra thing that could break or go wrong and diminish their reputation.

I think it's ok that Zeiss doesn't include AF. Their lenses have always seemed to be for a certain kind of shooting, where manual focus is not only acceptable, but often preferred. Their lenses tend to be sharp enough that seeing when your subject is in focus in the viewfinder is pretty easy, too.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 7, 2014)

leGreve said:


> This lens has to be beyond amazing to be worth the price. i have the 55mm and as a photography lens if one is looking for sheer image quality I can see there are better alternatives to this lens.
> 
> As a hybrid lens, nothing beats it though with its quality build, long focus throw and beautiful rendition.



Are you saying there are better alternatives to the Otus 55 f/1.4 when considering just Image Quality ?? If there's something out there that produces better Image Quality than the Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 I'de be very interested to know what, I'm not being critical here, just interested to know, what ??.

If your looking in the +/- 50mm range, f/1.2 through f/2.8, Canon mount, there are a multitude of alternatives to the Zeiss Otus 55, better ?? Not in my view, close ?? maybe.

If your looking for something though with AF then the Zeiss Lenses aren't what your looking for.

Currently I have & use the Zeiss 15f/2.8, 21f/2.8, Otus 55 f/1.4 & 135 f/2 all are amazing Lenses (I also own & use the Canon 8-15f/4, 24f/1.4, 50f/1.2, 85f/1.2 & 135 f/2), at least in the Canon Range nothing comes close to the Image Quality of the Zeiss Lenses, nothing, maybe the Canon 135f/2 gets as close as any, but close isn't the same as "as good" or "better", I honestly wish Canon would produce an AF Lens as good as any of these, but they don't & aren't likely to anytime soon, there's always hope though.

And where Canon is concerned they've pretty well screwed ease of use of the better Body they produce, the 5DMK III for using any Manual Lenses, by making the Focus Screen almost impossible to change out (as against the 5DMK II, 1DMK IV, 1Dx etc), one of the more obvious decisions of Canon Management & Engineering that they seem to have lost some of the plot.

And use of "Live View" isn't a replacement for a split screen focussing screen, maybe in video work, not my area, but in walk around photography, trying to Manually Focus with "Live View" is at least for me almost a waste of time, "Live View" on a Tripod different story & no problem, makes sense.

Zeiss Otus 85f/1.4 ?? Love it already.

Having said that, it's likely to be the last Zeiss Lens I feel I need to own, unless they produce a Zeiss Otus 35f/1.4


----------



## Eldar (Sep 7, 2014)

I have the same Zeiss lineup as you have Edward and, as you say, from an optical perspective, Canon does not have anything that match them. And leGreve, I do not know which lens(es) you are referring to as a match for the Otus, if you disregard AF. 

When I read about the 85mm Otus, my first reaction was to skip it and stay with my 85/1.2LII, which I have been very happy with. But in all honesty, it does have some issues I would be happy to get rid of also. I have now practiced quite a bit with the Zeiss lenses mounted on the 1DX, with the Ec-S focusing screen. And I do get high keeper rates, even at t f1.4 on the 55 Otus and f2.0 on the 135mm. 

I have other alternatives for action, so it may be that this 85mm will be too tempting. I wonder what the price will be though. A Sigma 85mm Art will definitely not tempt me. Their AF is totally unacceptable.


----------



## leGreve (Sep 7, 2014)

For photo.... The Sigma would be a better buy imo.... Im sticking to this lens because Im mainly a videographer and the long focus throw of the zeiss lenses are indespensible along with the tank like build.
But for pure quality the Sigma 50 art is pretty much just as good....

Wether or not this will stick after the huge mp bodies arrive after Photokina is the question.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 7, 2014)

leGreve said:


> For photo.... The Sigma would be a better buy imo.... Im sticking to this lens because Im mainly a videographer and the long focus throw of the zeiss lenses are indespensible along with the tank like build.
> But for pure quality the Sigma 50 art is pretty much just as good....
> 
> Wether or not this will stick after the huge mp bodies arrive after Photokina is the question.


If the Sigma 50 Art had a decent AF, I agree that it would be competitor. But it is so inconsistent that I found it useless. So, after having tried 2 copies, I returned it and will not buy another Sigma until it is documented that they have AF that works and a quality control to rely on.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 7, 2014)

Eldar said:


> If the Sigma 50 Art had a decent AF, I agree that it would be competitor. But it is so inconsistent that I found it useless. So, after having tried 2 copies, I returned it and will not buy another Sigma until it is documented that they have AF that works and a quality control to rely on.



I tend to agree, although I do have the Sigma 35 Art & I'm relatively happy with this Lens, I passed on the 50 Art due to the large amount of complaints there seemed to be regards the AF inconsistency, and like yourself Eldar I've set up one of my 1Dx bodies permanently with the Ec-S screen and have just adapted to the Zeiss manual focus to the degree that I pretty well only use the Zeiss Lenses now, except for situations where the subject is likely to move quickly, gives you an appreciation of how just how good the "old" school Photographers were getting the Images they did with only MF lenses.

I agree also your comments re the Canon 85f/1.2 L is a wonderful Lens, and on the 1Dx reasonable AF, but it is slow and I feel the Zeiss Otus 85f/1.4 will be a step forward, we'll see once it hits the Shops.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 8, 2014)

The Swedish forum fotosidan.se have tested the new Otus. You can read it at http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/zeiss-otus-85-1-4-vi.htm. If your Swedish is not up to date, try this google-translate, https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fotosidan.se%2Fcldoc%2Fzeiss-otus-85-1-4-vi.htm&edit-text=.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

Eldar & Edward, thank you both for reminding me to pick up a Ec-S screen for my 1D X. For some reason I forgot to order one long ago and I hate the stock screen for my fast lenses.

I think the 85 f/1.2 II isn't going anywhere, but for full-time portrait photographers, the 85 Otus could be quite a lens. I think that's especially true for people doing posed shots in a studio where they want to capture the nth degree of detail without any CA. The 85L is very sharp and will be tough to beat in the center, but it does have a hint of CA, isn't consistently sharp across the frame wide open, and have a fair amount of vignetting wide open, and it's distortion isn't high, but isn't perfect.

The interesting thing this time is that there is a closer competitor that is priced closer as well, not to mention that Zeiss is pricing the lens lower than the 50. It looks like Brian over at the-digital-picture has a copy so I'm sure we'll get to see his results soon...


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ...The 85L is very sharp and will be tough to beat in the center, but it does have a hint of CA, ....



I've owned the 85L and it is definitely one of my all time favourites however I would say it has significant CA on high contrast subject matter. Still love it though nonetheless.


----------



## leGreve (Sep 12, 2014)

I just bumped the Initial Otus impressions.

Matt Duclos posted a video test between the Otus and some other lenses, and the Otus seems to be the only one suffering from severe onion rings. So.... it's not just about the lighting. There must be something going on with the Otus glass...?


----------

